# New Non Knife Sharp Object Thread



## stringer (Mar 11, 2021)

I recently bought a grown up smoker/grill combo. Turns out that the wood they sell for these offset smokers is too big. So I had to buy an axe too. Nobody told me how fun these things are.


----------



## tostadas (Mar 11, 2021)

Are you dicing your own pellets?


----------



## stringer (Mar 11, 2021)

tostadas said:


> Are you dicing your own pellets?



I have used electric and gas smokers for years. But I'm ready to move up to a real fire box setup. My method is going to be charcoal briquettes to light hardwood splits. They sell good hardwood logs for barbecue all over the place, but it's usually too big of pieces. I need about 10-12 inch pieces that are about 2 inches thick. So I got this little splitting axe.


----------



## DavidPF (Mar 14, 2021)

It's a kitchen knife; just a bigger kitchen.


----------



## Tristan (Mar 14, 2021)

Research tells me Fiskars makes a great inexpensive axe


----------



## MarcelNL (Mar 15, 2021)

I have one of the Fiskars, with a non wood handle ( no clue what it is). Bought to axe the wood used in the pizza oven, the thing indeed works like a charm!


----------



## DavidPF (Mar 15, 2021)

MarcelNL said:


> Fiskars, with a non wood handle ( no clue what it is)


Fiskars uses a fiberglass-reinforced plastic for many of their tools - it's probably that.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Mar 22, 2021)

Since I've had to do this twice now, I built the ideal tang hole widening tool with two dremeled jigsaw blades, jb weld, and some scrap modeling wood. It's always fun to have an excuse to build a new custom tool.


----------



## Slim278 (Mar 22, 2021)

The axe rabbit hole is a fun one where vintage is almost always king. Sharpening and rehanging these are very enjoyable and challenging.


----------



## childermass (Mar 23, 2021)

spaceconvoy said:


> View attachment 119638
> 
> Since I've had to do this twice now, I built the ideal tang hole widening tool with two dremeled jigsaw blades, jb weld, and some scrap modeling wood. It's always fun to have an excuse to build a new custom tool.


Nice! I have made myself one of these too a few years ago with the exact same approach. This is a very handy tool.


----------



## stringer (Mar 23, 2021)

Slim278 said:


> The axe rabbit hole is a fun one where vintage is almost always king. Sharpening and rehanging these are very enjoyable and challenging.



I am definitely going to keep my eye out for a vintage one. There are a bunch around here (Virginia) at flea markets and pawn shops. I picked this one up from ebay because it was cheap and they were able to deliver it the next day. But I can see how easy it is going to be to fall down a new hole. I find myself making excuses to go down to the basement just so I can spend a few more minutes on my bevels.


----------



## Slim278 (Mar 23, 2021)

Look for convex cheeks and don't worry too much about rust. A wire wheel will make quick work of rust and you can generally buy rusty heads for little to nothing.


----------



## jwthaparc (Mar 23, 2021)

Anyone have tips for sharpening axes? I get one every once in a while, and I will get it much sharper than it was, but not sharp to the point where I'm happy with it.


----------



## Slim278 (Mar 23, 2021)

jwthaparc said:


> Anyone have tips for sharpening axes? I get one every once in a while, and I will get it much sharper than it was, but not sharp to the point where I'm happy with it.


----------



## MarcelNL (Mar 23, 2021)

I've never worried too much about sharpening an axe, I usually apply the disc grinder with an abrasive (aka scotchbrite) flappy paddle to it taking care not to overheat the edge.


----------



## jwthaparc (Mar 23, 2021)

MarcelNL said:


> I've never worried too much about sharpening an axe, I usually apply the disc grinder with an abrasive (aka scotchbrite) flappy paddle to it taking care not to overheat the edge.


If it was my personal axes I probably wouldn't care as much. I suppose I go for a nice convex on the axes normally. Maybe I'm leaving the axes too thick behind the edge to get that really impressive sharpness people get.


----------



## MarcelNL (Mar 23, 2021)

With what use my axe is getting I don't really know, as long as I can chop up some firewood to get the Pizza oven going I'm fine


----------



## stringer (Mar 23, 2021)

MarcelNL said:


> With what use my axe is getting I don't really know, as long as I can chop up some firewood to get the Pizza oven going I'm fine



I try to never buy a tool until I need it. But the firewood I had was too big for my firebox. So I told my wife, "If you want barbecue, I am afraid that I will have to buy an axe." She really wanted barbecue so there were no objections.


----------



## stringer (Mar 24, 2021)

I split 6 logs into about 20 splits with the factory edge. It worked okay. I have no frame of reference. Here's the before pic







My progression was bastard file, Belgian Blue, Soft Arkansas, and then I finished it with a leather slack belt loaded with CrOx on my 1X30.

Here is what she looks like now:











I just need some more wood.


----------



## DavidPF (Mar 24, 2021)

That is hilariously nice. I'm imagining that in your house there's this one drawer full of stuff you were only able to get _fairly_ sharp, _so far_ - a basketball, some very fluffy towels, and so on.


----------



## inferno (Mar 28, 2021)

spaceconvoy said:


> View attachment 119638
> 
> Since I've had to do this twice now, I built the ideal tang hole widening tool with two dremeled jigsaw blades, jb weld, and some scrap modeling wood. It's always fun to have an excuse to build a new custom tool.



i have one of these too. but i use blades that have teeth cutting in both directions. dont use this on g10. it will dull the blades very fast.


----------



## stringer (Mar 29, 2021)

Here's my little axe in action. It's definitely performing better now that I've sharpened it. Point and click with very little force. I'm swinging from my knees.


----------



## Slim278 (Mar 29, 2021)

The trick with an axe is to twist the wrist just as you contact the wood. This allows the shifting weight of the axe head to pop the wood apart. You can see it demonstrated in the video below.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## pgugger (May 13, 2021)

I have a few to keep this going… After getting into Japanese knives, I got into all sorts of non-knife sharp objects: wood carving tools, hatchet, saw, kamisori, and for whatever reason a sickle, haha.


----------



## inferno (May 13, 2021)

pgugger said:


> I have a few to keep this going… After getting into Japanese knives, I got into all sorts of non-knife sharp objects: wood carving tools, hatchet, saw, kamisori, and for whatever reason a sickle, haha.
> View attachment 126984



you did good!

now you can build anything you want!

personally i have:
an iwasaki. (mirror polished)
2 japanese saws. (for my handles)
no sickle at all.
2 fiskars axes. (because you never know when you need to chop someone up)
crapola chisels. (they were cheap)
1 good "2 cherries" chisel (that i bent with acetylene, for sayas)
2 good mora whittling knifes (for handles)
several diy utility knives and engavers in 80crv2/15n20 @ 62-63hrc.


----------



## jwthaparc (May 13, 2021)

These are the blades that go in wood chippers. I touched them up for a customer. (The one on top was the only one I had done anything with besides clean when this picture was taken) talk about a pain though these things are all hardened steel, and a seemingly wear resistant one at that. 

I just chipped the heck out of my chisels, and plane blade on some hidden staples so I'll do a before, and after shot of those maybe tonight.


----------



## stringer (May 13, 2021)

pgugger said:


> I have a few to keep this going… After getting into Japanese knives, I got into all sorts of non-knife sharp objects: wood carving tools, hatchet, saw, kamisori, and for whatever reason a sickle, haha.
> View attachment 126984


Those are some beautiful tools. I have a saw and kamisori, but mine are much more utilitarian. Yours are really nicely made. I do have a Tanifuji folder. A Cape 1000. It is a quite dangerously sharp razor.

I'm going to have to get a new handle for my cheap axe. The fiberglass isn't working for me. I'm on my third bag of mini logs and the handle already has big chunks gouged out of it and has started sliding off. I have to hammer the head back down onto the handle several times a chopping session.


----------



## ian (May 13, 2021)

stringer said:


> I recently bought a grown up smoker/grill combo. Turns out that the wood they sell for these offset smokers is too big. So I had to buy an axe too. Nobody told me how fun these things are.
> 
> View attachment 117753



Just saw this thread again. How’s the offset treating you? I’m kind of jealous. I do everything in a BGE, which is fine and much more energy efficient, but since the fuel smolders at low temps instead of burning cleanly, I feel like the flavor probably isn’t as good. Never had an offset tho.


----------



## stringer (May 13, 2021)

ian said:


> Just saw this thread again. How’s the offset treating you? I’m kind of jealous. I do everything in a BGE, which is fine and much more energy efficient, but since the fuel smolders at low temps instead of burning cleanly, I feel like the flavor probably isn’t as good. Never had an offset tho.



The offset is amazing. Not energy efficient. But so tasty. I've done ribs, pork loin, chickens, brisket. I've also used it as a wood fire grill for a whole beef tenderloin, burgers, hot dogs. Eventually I'm going to rig it up as a wood fire pizza oven as well. It's very versatile.


----------



## jsph (May 13, 2021)

[ next up: photographs of stringer's "Axe Room", the long-awaited sequel to his gritty Nordic Crime drama "Knife Room".  ]


----------



## ian (May 13, 2021)

stringer said:


> The offset is amazing. Not energy efficient. But so tasty. I've done ribs, pork loin, chickens, brisket. I've also used it as a wood fire grill for a whole beef tenderloin, burgers, hot dogs. Eventually I'm going to rig it up as a wood fire pizza oven as well. It's very versatile.



F**k. Maybe I need to get rid of the egg, buy an offset, and make a separate tabletop grill for the hot stuff.

How do you use an offset for grilling? The fire’s not in the right place, no? Edit: nvmd. I guess you just put the fire in the right place instead of using the offset thing.


----------



## stringer (May 13, 2021)

Yeah. Mine has four components. The offset fire box. The smoking chamber which doubles as wood fire grill if you put the fire in there. It also has a gas grill section and a gas burner. I haven't used the gas grill yet but I use the burner to light my charcoal chimney.


----------



## stringer (May 13, 2021)

But this poor little axe


----------



## Grit (May 14, 2021)

I do some carving now and then, and got this carving axe from Kalthoff last autumn. Took it out for a spin last week. Really like the balance in it.


----------



## Dhoff (May 14, 2021)

@stringer Curious here, did you go for a particular angle when sharpening or?


----------



## stringer (May 14, 2021)

Dhoff said:


> @stringer Curious here, did you go for a particular angle when sharpening or?



No all freehand eyeball. It hasn't needed much after the initial sharpening. I just tried to follow the original geometry. After each session (each bag is about 35 pounds) I clean it up with soap and water and give it a minute or two with the Belgian Blue. It works great bringing the polish back. So far no damage. Even with a really knotty bag of mesquite.


----------



## cotedupy (May 14, 2021)

I've got a couple of small axes like that which I use quite a lot. They certainly don't get as shiny when I (attempt to) sharpen them though! I just picked up a very coarse old oilstone though that I'm hoping I may be able to use in hand to get a better edge.

Also just got my first pull saw...


----------



## jwthaparc (May 14, 2021)

cotedupy said:


> I've got a couple of small axes like that which I use quite a lot. They certainly don't get as shiny when I (attempt to) sharpen them though! I just picked up a very coarse old oilstone though that I'm hoping I may be able to use in hand to get a better edge.
> 
> Also just got my first pull saw...
> 
> View attachment 127088


Man Adam savage really promotes those japanese pull saws. One day I should pick one up.


----------



## pgugger (May 14, 2021)

stringer said:


> Those are some beautiful tools. I have a saw and kamisori, but mine are much more utilitarian. Yours are really nicely made.



Thanks, yeah, I really appreciate the craftsmanship of the tools themselves, not to mention the utility... not so different than with kitchen knives. But I am _trying _to avoid getting too into them because I can only afford being obsessed with one type of expensive sharp object at a time, haha.


----------



## cotedupy (May 14, 2021)

jwthaparc said:


> Man Adam savage really promotes those japanese pull saws. One day I should pick one up.



Ah I'd not come across him before. I'll have to watch a couple of his vids about them, as I've never used one. Though I don't imagine they're too tricky...


----------



## jwthaparc (May 14, 2021)

cotedupy said:


> Ah I'd not come across him before. I'll have to watch a couple of his vids about them, as I've never used one. Though I don't imagine they're too tricky...


He's from a show called mythbusters. Interesting guy.


----------



## cotedupy (May 19, 2021)

jwthaparc said:


> He's from a show called mythbusters. Interesting guy.



Having used a bit now, I can't recommend strongly enough... not expensive and about a billion times better than my previous saw (at least for what I do). Very easy to use, and super precise.


----------



## jwthaparc (May 20, 2021)

cotedupy said:


> Having used a bit now, I can't recommend strongly enough... not expensive and about a billion times better than my previous saw (at least for what I do). Very easy to use, and super precise.


That's what I have heard. Very precise cuts.


----------



## stringer (May 22, 2021)

I found an old axe head to restore at a flea market. Kelly True Temper felling axe. I'm very excited.


----------



## Bear (May 22, 2021)

My smoker hatchet


----------



## stringer (May 22, 2021)

Bear said:


> My smoker hatchet


That's nice. I already ruined the fiberglass handle on mine. I have some hickory to replace it but I'm awful tempted for one of these steel ones. I probably couldn't break it


----------



## Bear (May 22, 2021)

stringer said:


> That's nice. I already ruined the fiberglass handle on mine. I have some hickory to replace it but I'm awful tempted for one of these steel ones. I probably couldn't break it


I've got Estwing hammers that are 40 years old, this one has the long 16" handle, it works good, not a bad price for what it is.


----------



## jwthaparc (May 22, 2021)

stringer said:


> I found an old axe head to restore at a flea market. Kelly True Temper felling axe. I'm very excited.
> 
> View attachment 128053


That thing looks like it will be a beast when you finish!


----------



## jwthaparc (May 22, 2021)

I convexes this hatchet I recently bought for breaking up a fallen tree branch.


----------



## jwthaparc (Aug 20, 2021)

Some recent stuff I've been messing with. 

My little hatchet I use for yard work. I changed the profile a bit more, to make it a bit more convexed at the edge. 





A view of the edge.





I've also given my hand plane some work. I'm making a base for one of my stones, that I actually want to come out well. 

So I've spent time flattening the plane blade, and the sole of the plane. Here's about half way through with the sole. 





Here's about half way through the blade flattening





Here's the finished sole. 





And a pretty much flat plane blade. That was very hard to get off my chosera.


----------



## jwthaparc (Aug 20, 2021)

stringer said:


> That's nice. I already ruined the fiberglass handle on mine. I have some hickory to replace it but I'm awful tempted for one of these steel ones. I probably couldn't break it


Yeah but think about the shock it will transfer to your hand.


----------



## stringer (Aug 21, 2021)

jwthaparc said:


> Yeah but think about the shock it will transfer to your hand.



I ended up buying a 16" hickory handle blank from a flea market and it's fine so far. About 4-5"more length and leverage over the fiberglass handle I already ruined. We'll see if my fastening job holds up. There's a good chance it goes flying off the end. But I've split several hundred pounds of hickory and mesquite this summer no problem.


----------



## schutzen-jager (Aug 21, 2021)

from more then


century old barn owned by my aunt in what is now park in Makefield Twp. Pa.


----------



## coxhaus (Aug 21, 2021)

stringer said:


> I ended up buying a 16" hickory handle blank from a flea market and it's fine so far. About 4-5"more length and leverage over the fiberglass handle I already ruined. We'll see if my fastening job holds up. There's a good chance it goes flying off the end. But I've split several hundred pounds of hickory and mesquite this summer no problem.



If you want to protect your axe handle, try using part of an old radiator hose. I cut about 3 inches and put electrical tape around it. I slit the hose down so it fits nicely around the axe handle without any overlap. It makes a nice little bumper pad.


----------



## jwthaparc (Aug 21, 2021)

stringer said:


> I ended up buying a 16" hickory handle blank from a flea market and it's fine so far. About 4-5"more length and leverage over the fiberglass handle I already ruined. We'll see if my fastening job holds up. There's a good chance it goes flying off the end. But I've split several hundred pounds of hickory and mesquite this summer no problem.


What did you use to hang it? I forget the actual terms, but did you drive one of those metal wedges into the eye, or those round things? If you used either one of those it should hold well. 

I also recommend scraping the varnish off, if your handle came with any on it. It will give you a better grip. You can just apply oil too it every once in a while to protect it.


----------



## jwthaparc (Aug 21, 2021)

schutzen-jager said:


> from more thenView attachment 138832
> century old barn owned by my aunt in what is now park in Makefield Twp. Pa.


That thing is crazy.


----------



## schutzen-jager (Aug 21, 2021)

crazy but still sharp , but i'm too old swing it -


----------



## jwthaparc (Aug 21, 2021)

schutzen-jager said:


> crazy but still sharp , but i'm too old swing it -


Eh. A lawnmower is easier anyway.


----------



## coxhaus (Aug 21, 2021)

My family I use for BBQ wood. I have a maul for firewood or large pieces. The long axe was my fathers and the short one I got from a fire fighter many years ago. As the wood gets larger you need a bigger axe. The handles were replaced maybe 15 years ago.


----------



## coxhaus (Aug 21, 2021)

stringer said:


> Yeah. Mine has four components. The offset fire box. The smoking chamber which doubles as wood fire grill if you put the fire in there. It also has a gas grill section and a gas burner. I haven't used the gas grill yet but I use the burner to light my charcoal chimney.



I recommend cooking sausage and chicken with skin to break in your gas grill. Think wings. New gas grills tend not to have much flavor at first. Once you start dripping grease in there the gas grill picks up flavors and becomes seasoned and grills better.


----------



## jwthaparc (Aug 28, 2021)

My new project. I picked it up from someone at work. Going to try my hand at restoring it.


----------



## coxhaus (Aug 28, 2021)

I think you will find vinegar is pretty good at removing rust. I use it on my power tool table tops a lot like a power joiner, bandsaw.


----------



## jacko9 (Aug 28, 2021)

cotedupy said:


> I've got a couple of small axes like that which I use quite a lot. They certainly don't get as shiny when I (attempt to) sharpen them though! I just picked up a very coarse old oilstone though that I'm hoping I may be able to use in hand to get a better edge.
> 
> Also just got my first pull saw...
> 
> View attachment 127088


I have several Japanese pull saws and they cut fantastic. I only use them cutting hardwoods and I love how little effort is required to cut a thin kerf joint. There is almost no pressure required to use the ultra sharp saws.


----------



## jwthaparc (Aug 28, 2021)

coxhaus said:


> I think you will find vinegar is pretty good at removing rust. I use it on my power tool table tops a lot like a power joiner, bandsaw.


I'll give it a go. I may have to use my belt sander to get the pitting out.


----------



## jwthaparc (Aug 29, 2021)

I'm thinking I'm gonna need to use the belt sander for the chip breaker. There is just too much pitting for me to be willing to do it by hand.


----------

